# Merckx Race ... opinions ...



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi All,

Here's the deal... I'm looking for something that I can use on the bulk of my training rides (150 - 200 mi/wk) so that I can keep my "special" bikes in, well, special condition (they'll get good weather weekend duty).

Currently I have a BMC SL01 for this duty and for many reasons I'm not completely satisfied with it. A good part of my trouble has to do with fit (TT is a bit too long). This frame has proven to be very durable and I have no qualms about beating up the bike on harsh roads or bad weather. Whatever I get, I need to have the same confidence in its durability. 

I started out looking at the Look 461 as I found a nice deal on one and already have a 555 (so I know that it will fit perfectly). I don't want to trash the 555 with daily use so the combo of a good deal on the 461 and predicatble fit/performance makes for a good combo. On the downside I've already got a 555 which is nearly identical to the 461.

I've also found a nice deal on a Merckx Race and the geometry looks to be a much better fit than the BMC. I don't have a local Merckx dealer and have no ability touch or try before I buy. For those of you who know... what's the ride quality like on the Race? While overall stiffness of the frame is important to me it's even more important to find that delicate balace between comfort and stiffness. 

What are some possible alternatives to the Merckx? I've taken a brief look at the Pinarello Marvel and could even stretch the budget into a Prince if need be...

As you've probably guessed I'm not to interested in the standard offerings from Trek, Specialized, etc......


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I LOVE my Race!*

IMO, it's probably the best fitting bike I've owned. I really like to ride to.  Now, I gotta say though that I had a friend clear coat it for me when I got it. Some how at the factory, they totaly missed the back half of the frame. I was a little bummed about that, but I know for sure now that the frame is really protected. I've got a 55. I was REALLY nervous about the sizing, but took a gamble and it paid off. I use a 130 stem on it which I was nervous about, but it works well. I called Chicalgo Bikeland and the guy tried to tell me I needed a 58, which would've been WAY too big. He was an ahole about it, but I went with my gut instinct and couldn't be happier. If you look at I think the "other builders" forum, I posted a pick of it and of course on the photo gallery. Like I said, I really like it. It's stiff, but of course I'm using Ksyium SL's which to me are super stiff. I've used a reg. build wheel like DA hubs and Open Pro rims and had a smoother ride due to the wheels not being so stiff. Ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*My Race Pic*

My Race, it has a 130 stem on it now and not as much stack.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Id like info as well I just got a Leader from Tom at GVH bikes at a great price yesterday ,cant wait to put it together, in the middle of movin so it'll be a while,ridin my Merckx corsa& Gios in the meantime


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

possible durability issues......A friend of mine asked about Merckx since his friend is the rep. I did some research and found a race team that was breaking the CF stays on the Race model (I forgot the link but it may be Google-able)...The new model is the "Racing" (no CF; all alu) and may be a better choice for a strong rider like yourself looking for durability.
The "premium" looks like a stiff/nice ride quality frame, but is expensive. divve posted a (gray mkt) deal in the Netherlands for Merckx frames.....in the "anybody ridden an MXM" thread"...
FWIW hope this helps!


----------

